

Android Stagefright Flaws Put Estimated 950M Devices at Risk - dsmithatx
https://threatpost.com/android-stagefright-flaws-put-950-million-devices-at-risk/113960

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9954686).

